# BSI-Kongress mit Cloud-Schwerpunkt eröffnet



## Newsfeed (10 Mai 2011)

Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) hat in Bonn zum zwölften Mal seinen IT-Sicherheitskongress eröffnet. An drei Tagen dreht sich alles um Cloud Computing, nPerso, Netzwerksicherheit und Co.

Weiterlesen...


----------

